# Can I work and live in Italy? I'm married to a German.



## averona

Does anyone know this process? I am American and my wife is German. We both want to move to Italy. I think she can get a work permit pretty easily because she is an EU citizen, but I'm not sure about me.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As an EU national, your wife has the right to live and work in Italy (or elsewhere in the EU) without having to obtain a work permit. You benefit from her nationality (at least under EU law) by a simplified procedure for obtaining whatever visa, permits, etc. you will need.

You should check with the Italian consulate for the area in which you are currently resident for details. (Probably either Atlanta or Washington DC in your case.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ

She can come straight over. Before she can get you a visa she will need to establish residence in Italy. 

Legally you can come over on a 90 day tourism visit .


----------



## Joppa

Procedures differ among EU countries. Some countries like France and Italy allow non-EU spouse/partner simply to come over on a tourist visa (Schengen) or visa waiver (e.g. Americans) and then sort out resident permit in-country, while others like UK require you to obtain a visa called EEA Family Permit from one of their consulates/embassies in advance of travel.


----------



## plawre

NickZ said:


> She can come straight over. Before she can get you a visa she will need to establish residence in Italy.
> 
> Legally you can come over on a 90 day tourism visit .


Nick my wife is French and I am US citizen. I have been offered a job working as a chiropractor in a clinic in Italy. What paperwork do I have to have in order to start working in September of 2010?


----------

